# What do you use for fleas/tickets/HW?



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

Summers coming and do lot of hiking and camping. Just wondering what people are using for fleas, tickets and HWs.

1. Trifexis/Comfortis
2. k9 advantix/heartgard
3. frontline/heartgard
4. natural garlic/vinegar
5. other (please state)


----------

